# How do you hang your UVB Fixture?



## Blondeangel (Sep 9, 2011)

I currently use domes with a spiral UVB bulb. After all these stories I'm reading how the spiral bulb can actually cause eye damage I decided to switch to a linear bulb. I am just having a hard time trying to figure out how to place the fixture when I use shallow storage type containers (maybe 5-6 inches high). I am assuming it's too low to just rest on top of the lip of the container (then being only inches above the bedding)? I was also thinking possibly trying to velcro the light to the shelf above the habitat (sounds confusing but I have both the habitats sitting in backless book shelf), but then there is a possibility the little heat the UVB bulb gives off could melt the velcro sticky and fall, and I don't want that. Any Ideas??


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the enclosure, it will be easier to suggest idea's on how to hang it if we can see the set up...


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2011)

If you are relying on those tubes for UV, I think you will be disappointed. If not, then just skip them. The coil bulbs are potentially harmful, the tubes are ineffective, and the MVBs are just right...

If you just want the tubes anyway, can you screw them into the shelf above them?


----------



## Blondeangel (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry totally should have thought of that....really long day at work. hah


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, you are correct about spiral bulbs causing trouble. I had a Sulcata yearling who was blinded by a spiral bulb. Can you hang it by a chain from the ceiling? You use a plant hook on the ceiling and a long chain and put the bulb in a fixture with a ceramic base. UVB bulbs put off a lot of heat and can melt some fixtures. If by linear bulb you mean flourscent type they don't put off a lot of heat but you need to have the bulb pointing straight across and about 12 inches above the tortoise. I hope I have helped you.

Haha we all posted at them same time, and I am sorry I wasn't much help...


----------



## Blondeangel (Sep 9, 2011)

I use them more as secondary....the baby tortoise's spend roughly a min. of an hour a day outside, so its more of a supplement to that hour. When they grow a bit they will most likely get the same free-run all day as the Russian.


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2011)

I think that is an excellent strategy!


----------



## Blondeangel (Sep 9, 2011)

I was thinking one of these:
http://www.petco.com/product/108337...-T5-Double-Fixtures.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch
or
http://www.petco.com/product/14564/Zilla-Slimline-Desert-50-UVB-T8-Fluorescent-Fixture.aspx


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2011)

Either one will work. Just remove the bulb and fixture from the housing, put a couple of screws through the housing into the wooden shelf above, and then remount the fixture and bulb.

... piece of cake!


----------



## TortBrain (Sep 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> If you are relying on those tubes for UV, I think you will be disappointed. If not, then just skip them. The coil bulbs are potentially harmful, the tubes are ineffective, and the MVBs are just right...
> 
> If you just want the tubes anyway, can you screw them into the shelf above them?



Hi Tom, I was thinking of getting the tube UVB from exo terra.
Care to share why is it ineffective? Not much UVB output?
Many thanks!


----------



## Tnewton (Sep 9, 2011)

TortBrain said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > If you are relying on those tubes for UV, I think you will be disappointed. If not, then just skip them. The coil bulbs are potentially harmful, the tubes are ineffective, and the MVBs are just right...
> ...



Yeah they dont put out much uvb, plus if you are using a screen top that will cut the uvb output in about half


----------



## TortBrain (Sep 10, 2011)

Tnewton said:


> TortBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...


Argh, thanks for your reply..
But in order to get the who habitat light up, that means I need 2 of the UVB bulbs.


----------



## Tnewton (Sep 10, 2011)

TortBrain said:


> Tnewton said:
> 
> 
> > TortBrain said:
> ...



You dont need your whole habitat lit up. What I do is just turn on my basking bulb in the morning. Then about 12 hours later I turn it off, this keeps them on the day/night schedule. Right now I use no uvb with any of my torts as I get them outside daily


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2011)

Tort brain, the florescent tubes are great for lighting up the enclosure. They do no harm. I just have found them to be insufficient many times at producing enough UV for D3 synthesis. In other words, if you have a leopard tortoise in an apartment in Northern Minnesota, and it never sees the sun, a florescent UV bulb will NOT provide enough UV, in my experience. If I had a tort that was going to be indoors a lot (I don't), it would for sure have a MVB for basking year round. I have seen a lot of strictly indoor reptiles that were under florescent UV bulbs come down with MBD. In most of these cases the bulb was the recommended distance from the reptile and not going through screen or any other barrier. Many times, in my experience, they just do not deliver.


----------



## TortBrain (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks alot to both.
Noted on advise. 
Mine are indoor and hence need a UVB bulb.
But they still does get the sun few hrs a week when time is right.


----------

